# حصريا فيديو يشرح تركيب محطة هواوي موديل bts3900



## امير المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أطهر الخلق سيدنا محمد بن عبدالله وعلى أله وصحبة والتابعين..
شهركم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير.
أضع بين أيديكم هذا الفيديو الذي يشرح تركيب محطة شركة هواوي موديل BTS3900 بالتفصيل.
أتمنى عند نقل الموضوع الى موقع اخر ذكر المصدر..
ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم​..

http://www.mediafire.com/?40boql9a4s4j954​


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## nice_shawky (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Pumpush (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي
وجاري التحميل


----------



## assilkld (19 أغسطس 2010)

mahran jaradat قال:


> Thanks



thank u


----------



## HSPA (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد العسافي (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي

مشكور


----------



## wsm_1981 (6 أبريل 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## a7med_omr123 (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-sawsan (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حسافه (25 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## mohamed.ragab (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووور اخوي


----------



## shaheed99 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور خالص وجاري التحميل


----------



## hunterxhunter (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور ونتمنى المزيد...جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed khamas (17 أغسطس 2011)

لك الشكر


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم اليو (18 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## hamad2 (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير .... و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mn940 (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ما هو أفضل جهاز لتقوية شبكة المحمول للموبايل ؟*

الاخوة الافاضل 
عندي بالبيت الشبكة ضعيفة جدا وتكاد تكون معدومة في أغلب الاوقات 
محتاج منكم جهاز أستطيع من خلاله تقوية الشبكة 
ومنين أقدر اشترية لو أنا من مصر
ومواصفات هذا الجهاز 
​


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## shehabx (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## منذر 1 (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## 52695 (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hamoo38 (18 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك بس يا ريت لو فيه كورس كامل عن التركيبات و بيشرحها بالفيديو


----------



## A_alabdullh (18 مايو 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

